# Looking for a good veggie side to go with tacos



## GardenStream

I make tacos a lot and I generally make some refried beans to go with them, but I feel like we're really missing a veggie dish on those nights. Do you have anything simple and easy that your family loves?


----------



## mamadelbosque

mexican rice??


----------



## blumooned

I do this:
saute some diced bell peppers (usually red & green) & red onion in a little olive oil; add garlic, s&p, cumin; add frozen corn kernels & a little water; cook until corn & veggies are soft & heated through
can also add cilantro, lime juice, hot sauce, cheese, diced tomatoes, or other veggies you like

I know corn doesn't truly count as a veggie, but the other ones in there are good!


----------



## Kelilah

If we have tacos or enchiladas or something Mexican for the main dish, I usually just make a salad to go alongside. Lettuce greens, tomatoes if they're in season, maybe some chopped avocado, whatever salad veg you like, and for the dressing just whisk up a little olive oil and balsamic vinegar with hot sauce and cumin (add a little lime juice too if you have it). They go really well together.


----------



## jeanine123

I saute frozen corn with red pepper and maybe a bit of onion in olive oil and a bit of butter with salt, pepper and chili powder. A bit of lime if you have it would be great too.


----------



## academama

I know this is weird but I love broccoli with Mexican food. It's a little sweet or something and matches really well IMO.


----------



## Magelet

we usually have cabbage or sourkraut on tacos and taco-ish things (we do taco salad more than tacos). tossed in a little lime juice, olive oil and salt is really yummy.


----------



## la mamita

guacamole. avocados, lime juice, salsa--mix together and serve on the tacos. you can even just leave out the salsa and do sliced avocados, lime juice and salt as a side salad.

or just add more veggie ingredients to your tacos (try diced tomatoes, diced onions if your family likes spicy, lettuce...or saute until blackened some onions and sweet peppers and add lime juice for fajita style veggies to add on the tacos).


----------



## amnesiac

I make a little cucumber salad with tomato, avocado, red onion & sometimes celery. I just clice it all up & toss it in whatever vinaigrette I have around.


----------



## elmh23

I either add them to the taco meat (onion, peppers, diced tomatoes) or add a salad.


----------



## dbsam

We have:
a salad
or fresh salsa with tomatoes, peppers, onions
and I add the veggies to the taco 'meat'. I add green & red peppers, tomatoes and carrots to the beans or soy crumbles.


----------



## deditus

Jicama slaw, I have done lots of different versions depending on what I have on hand


----------



## Jaxinator

Either a salad, or I stuff the tacos with veggies. Avocoados, tomatoes and lettuce usually.


----------



## russsk

I sautee red onions, orange pepper, zucchini and corn with lime and cumin. Works great as a side or in burritos.


----------



## anomaly13

calabacitas.

saute summer squash (we use yellow and mexican grey) to your liking. add corn (we use frozen), chopped green chile, salt and pepper to taste.

some people also add chopped tomatoes with the corn and cheese at the end until melted.

we always use fresh new mexican green chile from hatch or limitar, extra hot of course.

i serve this with most any mexican/new mexican dish as well as real spanish rice (dh is spanish that's why it's "real")


----------



## kallyn

I like to cut jicama into matchsticks and toss with lime juice and chili powder.


----------



## binxsmom

we do calabacitas, also. i prefer zucchini squash. YUMMMM.


----------



## sewchris2642

Tacos: Choice of corn or flour tortilla, meat, lettuce, diced tomatoes or salsa, sliced black olives, diced onions, shredded cheese and sour cream

Salad: greens, tomatoes, jicama, black olives, corn, crumbled corn chips, salsa dressing or lime juice vinegarette

Refried beans (usually black beans)

Lots of veggies both in the tacos themselves and in the salad.


----------



## raksmama

When we have tacos I usually serve them with:

- a guacamole using avacodos,fresh tomatoes,jalapinos,cilantro,onion,garlic and lime juice.
-Romaine lettice.
-home made salsa,
so those are our vegetables on taco night. When I have made more vegetables in the past, I find it is just too much food


----------



## madskye

Spaghetti squash or even diced butternut squash with cumin, garlic powder, and a little cayenne pepper sauteed in olive oil and butter. YUM!


----------



## Arduinna

We usually have rice and I also really love watermelon something about the sweet and spicy together. Ok neither of those are veggies sorry LOL


----------

